# طلاء الحديد



## jabar (19 مايو 2006)

ارجو المساعده في موضوع كيفية طلاء الحديد بمادة الغلونة بأحدث الطرق المبتكرة.

اخوكم جبار من العراق


----------



## السندباد العراقي (26 مايو 2008)

ما نوع المساعده ؟


----------



## محمود عشرى (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*استفسار*

ارجو منكم موافاتى بطريقة طلاء الحديد بالنيكل 0كى اقيم هذا المشروع____وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## محمود عشرى (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*استفسار*

ارجو منكم موافاتى بطريقة طلاء الحديد بالنيكل 0كى اقيم هذا المشروع____وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------

